# Canon 550d and best lens to shoot in low light



## audiophilic (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just had a question. I recently bought my Canon 550D and was wondering which lens will be most suitable to shoot in low light? I have a budget of around 20-30k

I mostly like shooting landscapes and sometimes macro.

Please help!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 19, 2012)

Bro landscape a and macro wont go togather....

I say sell off ur 18-55 IS lens and get a Tamron 17-50 2.8 NON-VC lens ...its good in low light and good for landscapes since its 1 mm wider
For macro get Tamron 90mm 2.8 ...its superb and sharp

Now dont feel that tamron is not canon soo it wont be good...both these lenses r very popular among photographers.

Total Cost  
Tamron 17-50 2.8  = 24k
Tamron 90mm = 22k


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 19, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Bro landscape a and macro wont go togather....
> 
> I say sell off ur 18-55 IS lens and get a Tamron 17-50 2.8 NON-VC lens ...its good in low light and good for landscapes since its 1 mm wider
> For macro get Tamron 90mm 2.8 ...its superb and sharp
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions. I'll have to give it a try. I think i'll buy a macro first.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 19, 2012)

Offtopic but There is a magic lantern FW for most Canon DSLRs. It improves the low light capabilities according to users


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 19, 2012)

@prashant I donno much about magic lantern but it can improve everything on software level ...isnt it.
It can not make a f5.6 lens to perform like f2.8 ....f2.8 is very very helpful

@audiophilic get a 50mm lens along with tamron 90mm ....50mm 1.8 is a brilliant low light performer...just that its not good for group pics or landscapes ....its bit tight


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 19, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @prashant I donno much about magic lantern but it can improve everything on software level ...isnt it.
> It can not make a f5.6 lens to perform like f2.8 ....f2.8 is very very helpful
> 
> @audiophilic get a 50mm lens along with tamron 90mm ....50mm 1.8 is a brilliant low light performer...just that its not good for group pics or landscapes ....its bit tight



can you post some pics? or do you have a flickr a/c so that i can see the performance?


----------



## nac (Sep 19, 2012)

^ Already there are lot of pictures out there in flickr, you can check 'em out... Just find the model, and browse...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 19, 2012)

@audiophilic just type canon 50mm 1.8 in flicker search and u will get lots of result....u will definitely like it...its a famous lens


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 19, 2012)

Another thing u will need is a good tripod.. think of it also


----------

